# Plants galore!!



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

Got plants today

thought i'd share some pics



sorry pics are not the greatest..

enjoy


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)




----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)




----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ummmm. Filling up a lake 

Any FS?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ummmmm... have fun gardening!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

umm thats crazy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a lot of green baggies!

must be some project


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats alot of plants, you can open up a store....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think he has enough, back piggy order more!!


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

yah i had to make the order worth while
It's only for a 72 bow front.. ..
LOL

but anywho if we don't use em all (which we probably won't) cuz it's about 167 bunches of plants i'll sell them to ppls


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm interested in plants if the are reasonably priced.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

how much did all of those plants cost you? lol quite a few plants there...


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

i dunno if i should say...
LOL

it depends on the plants...
*IF* I SELL THEM 
they will be *probably* somewhere around $2.50 - $12...

I probably wont' be selling any of the $12 plants which are Hemianthus callitrchoides matts that i got.. as i only ordered 2 of those.. (they were the most expensive) outta the entire BOX


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

I dunno if i should say how much i got the plants for...


but i got a pretty awesome deal


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha...nice one Penny. I might be interested in some leftovers.


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

lol i havn't even planted anything...
:S
they were just dumped into the tank as we were fixing our driftwood sculpture.. and the water went all cloudy and :S

Couldn't see a thing.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a nice selection of plants , looks like someone did their homework.Must of cost you a few pennies ? Have fun gardening , and make sure you post some pics !


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

Luke,
I'm not a newbie, i've been dealing with fish tanks for 20 years or so.

yah it coasted a bit but not as much compared to buying retail



today after work will be the gardening
(i've a feeling it's gonna be quite tedious)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

where did you order them from?

this is the smartest way to do a tank from the start, as you wont run into alot of the algae problems that many others have (including myself). If you have the resources ( $$$) this is the ideal way to do it. I dont see too many people do it this way.. good job


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Ummmm. Filling up a lake


lmao...that was my first thought too
Nice selection , look forward to seeing the tank when it's done


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice Plants and that's a lot of them for sure, more than enough for a 72 gal bowfront tank. You should consider selling the leftovers to recoup some of your costs.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah. post the leftovers. i'm quite interested on few of them.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Umm, I think you might have some acorus in there which is more of a terrarium plant. Doesn't do well submerged, at least it didn't in my tank,lol..


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like you're going to have a lot of fun with those. Please post photos of your tank(s) after you've planted.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

When you plant them, do you remove the ceramic holders? What about the spongey stuff in there with them?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> When you plant them, do you remove the ceramic holders? What about the spongey stuff in there with them?


Yes when you plant them, you should remove the ceramic pot and the wool wrapping around the stems as well.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome! Where did you get the plants from? They did great job packing. Any chance posting names above the pictures? Please???
Thanx


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like those are from the supplier in Richmond.. Every store has the same packaging as i've seen..Or maybe some other ones..


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

who did you order them through? I would like to see the tank when you have it all landscaped.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id like to see too... must be a large one


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you have your work cut out for you tonight!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

probably shoulders deep right now lol


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

haha
yah
:S
the tank is still a mess

i tried to label them but the plants int eh bag looks really :S
and condensations doens't make it any better 

:S 

but here is a list of plants i got

Eleocharis vivipara-emerge
Anubias nana-emerge
Anubias barteri 'Broad Leaf'-emerge
Bacopa myriophylloides-submerse
Blyxa japonica-submerse
Bolbtis heteroclita-emerge
Cabomba piauhyensis-submerse 
Cyperus alternifolius-emerge
Echinodorus grandifolius-emerge
Glossostigma elatinoides-emerge
Heteranthera zosterfolia-emerge
Hydrocotyle leucocephala-emerge
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosa Nervis'-emerge
Limnophila aquatica-submerse
Hemigraphis repanda-emerge
Micranthemum umbrosum-emerge
Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov'-emerge
Microsorium pteropus-emerge
Ophiopogon jaburan 'Variegatus'-emerge
Rotala macrandra-emerge
Sagittaria subulata-emerge
Trichomanes javanicum 'Aqua Fern'-emerge
Vallisneria asiatica-submerse
Marsilea quadrifolia-emerge
Hemianthus callitrichoides-em on pad *NEW*
Tonina fluviatilis 
Alternanthera cardinalis-emerge
Calamus sp. 'Bamboo Plant'-emerge
Selaginella wildenowii-emerge


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like it came from aprils stock list


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

i dunno who aprils's dealers are, but i have my own sources... but it may be the same? not sure lols


yes we will have tons of extra and i do plan to sell them so the plants won't rot and go to waste
and perhaps a few of u guys may like em


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, good chance it's same sources I noticed the little clay pots and some of the descriptions you listed, regardless great selection of plants you have, that's pretty fun when you have that many plants and a nice clean tank to plant them all  You get it all planted?


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

no not yet
we did most of it. 
i just gotta attach stuff on the driftwood now...

i'm trying to figure out what's the easiest way to do it

if anyone wants to buy any plants from the list i posted shoot me a PM


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

what's the plant on the 3rd pic from bottom?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------

